# Classic condition



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys

Would you spend £85 on a Classic if it has been refurbished and has a new boiler, water tank and new group gasket but the case is in bad condition.

Here is the pic of the worst of the case damage.

http://i.imgur.com/wkKr401.jpg

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, you can get a much better one than that if you look around and ask around


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I already paid for it now









At the time I was thinkin that the insides matter more as thats where the coffee is actually made so new boiler will mean it should last a while.

I was also thinkng about getting it powder coated. I seen some in better conditions go for same price on ebay but then I cant be sure they will last longer then 1 year without needing service.

Getting buyer remorse now!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It looks like one of the gold edition models. Perhaps it will clean up with a bit of tlc. the insides are important, the outside is just aesthetic!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

That doesn't look too bad. At least you know the important bits are in good order and the machine has been thoroughly gone over. Sounds like a fair buy. Be interested to hear if you go down the powder-coat route.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Its silver model for sure.

If insides are more important then you still said no you can do better.

Are there any steps I can take to test the machine out for faults? Like things to look out for?

Amazon warehouse ones are £138 which are out of price range as I want MC2 grinder too.



painty said:


> That doesn't look too bad. At least you know the important bits are in good order and the machine has been thoroughly gone over. Sounds like a fair buy. Be interested to hear if you go down the powder-coat route.


Depends on how much powder coating costs however as grinder is next on my list. Then few months later silvia wand.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats most definitely a gold drip tray!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Thats most definitely a gold drip tray!


Maybe drip try is from gold machine but he sent me picture of front and its deffo silver.

My previous machine was Cubika Plus, i know there wont be a huge difference but power increase and solenoid valve should help.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If you drink milk drinks (latte etc) then adding a rancilio wand £15 is well worth the extra!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But you only posted one pic for us to see..and all I could see was a gold drip tray!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Another pic

http://i.imgur.com/nVrdLhU.jpg

Yeah I want the silvia wand. Is it £15 plus postage?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

It is at my espresso but I order a few other bits milk jug thermometer etc to cover the postage ( still cheaper than fleabay)

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I may get mine from happydonkey along with mc2. Try get discount if I buy both.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> I may get mine from happydonkey along with mc2. Try get discount if I buy both.


Good luck with that...........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a brand new steam wand as I ought 4 from my espresso to cut down on post so if ou want one you can have it for £18 inc postage


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and that body is the older version classic and doesn't look that bad, you will be amazed what you can get out with brasso!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> I have a brand new steam wand as I ought 4 from my espresso to cut down on post so if ou want one you can have it for £18 inc postage


Thanks

Will see how I find the machine and if I keep then I deffo will be interested.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> Another pic
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nVrdLhU.jpg
> 
> Yeah I want the silvia wand. Is it £15 plus postage?


Definitely looks like a gold one to me....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is definitely the brushed steel version.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Brushed steel, so gold or silver?

Is only the phillips version stainless steel?

Is my one better then the newer phillips?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is silver, the gold versions all had the additional original blue red and silver gaggia coffee pot badge on the front


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah there is something wrong with the other guys monitor. Deffo looked silver and the guy selling it offered me a gold version for £10 more. Was in better condition on the outside too.

Is this the best classic version then?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi am a newbie myself but from what i have picked up the older classics (before Phillips) were better made

Robert


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

robti said:


> Hi am a newbie myself but from what i have picked up the older classics (before Phillips) were better made
> 
> Robert


Yeah I figured that but had no idea there were two older models, one with stainless steel and one with brushed steel.

Stainless would been better.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No the brushed steel one is still stainless steel, there is a polished version as well in the earlier models


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> No the brushed steel one is still stainless steel, there is a polished version as well in the earlier models


Oh ok.

Apart from the steel finish is the insides the same for all pre phillips Classics?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Coffeechap, could you send me one of the Silvia wands along with the basket and combine postage please? (if you have any left free the guy you offered to of course). I hate my standard gaggia wand.


----------

